# Was ganz neues für mich was Pc und Arma 3 angeht.



## Sabotage80 (8. Dezember 2015)

*Was ganz neues für mich was Pc und Arma 3 angeht.*

Hallo,

ich möchte kurz vorstellen und auch mein Anliegen schildern warum ich mich hier angemeldet habe.
Kurz vorneweg,ich habe den Beitrag absichtlich nicht bei Arma 3 reingesetzt da die Letzten Beiträge sehr lang her sind oder eben Fragen von anderen nicht beantwortet sind,daher dachte ich,das dort nichts mehr los ist.

Ich bin der Mario,bin 35 Jahre alt und komme aus Bautzen.
In meiner Freizeit bzw. nach der Arbeit gerade jetzt im Winter zocke ich  ganz gerne mal.Mit Sega Mega Drive hat alles angefangen.Danach folgte  die Ps1,Ps2,Ps3 und nun die Ps4 zu der ich was sagen muss.

Ich habe auf der Ps3 total gern mit paar Kumpels Battlfield gezockt.Das  wurde aber mit der Zeit nach ungefähr ein Jahr eintönig und es hat  nachgelassen,bzw.sind 3 Kumpels in der Zeit Papa geworden und hat nicht  mehr die Zeit zu zocken,so das ich allein in Bttlfield unterwegs war.
So,nun habe ich mir gesagt,ach was soll es,hier ist ja eh nichtsn mehr los und kaufe mir die Ps4 mit Batman.
Nun merke ich das mir dabei sehr schnell die Lust vergeht zu zocken.Ich  steh nunmal auf Militärsimulatio bzw Shooter.Call of dyty war nie meins  da es da einfach ums ballern geht.
Ich brauch was,was sehr realistisch ist und wo man Strategie anwenden kann was mir ja bei Battlfield gefehlt hat.
Nun kommt Arma ins Spiel.
Ich bin durch irgendeinen Zufall bei Youtube auf Arma 3 gestoßen und war  mit dem ersten Moment total begeistert.Nun habe ich mir schon sehr  viele Videos angeschaut und bin total süchtig.Allein das zuschauen  fesselt mich und macht süchtig.

Nun meine Frage.
Kann ich als Konsole Spieler mit einer Tastatur klar kommen bzw.umgehen.Ich habe noch nie mit einer Maus und Tastatur gespielt.
Und Arma 3 ist ja sehr komplex.

Somit würde ich meine Ps4 verkaufen bzw.tauschen wenn ich mich denn für Arma 3 entscheide.
Ich merke ja das ich,seit ich die Ps4 habe gar nicht mehr zocke.
Was für mich interresant wäre was aber erst 03/2016 raus kommt ist Tom  Clancy The Devision was ich auf der Ps4 zocken könnte,wo ich aber auch  nicht weiß ob das mein Spiel ist was meine Bedürfnisse angeht.

Alleine bringt es ja auch nichts Arma 3 zu spielen somit müsste man ja  dort irgendwie Leute finden mit dem man spielen könnte was ich bisschen  schwer vorstelle.

Wie gesagt,ich habe überhaupt kein Paln was Pc angeht außer Fotos  anschauen und im Internet surfen.Gut,die Grundkenntnisse sind schon  da,aber ich habe Angst das ich mit Arma 3 dann nicht klar komme wegen  irgendwelchen Tastatur Befehlen oder allgemein was man im Pc einstellen  muss.

Ich habe im Anschluss noch ein Angebot was ihr euch ja mal anschauen  könnt,da ich ja ein Pc brauche wenn ich mich nun für Arma 3 entscheide.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr Erfahrungen weiter geben könnt oder  mir helfen könnt mich leichter zu entscheiden.
Vielen Dank

Tausche  Gaming PC gegen PlayStation4(PS4) oder Roller/Mofa/Handy in  Niedersachsen - Surwold | Gebrauchte Computer kaufen | eBay  Kleinanzeigen


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2015)

Du musst Dich sicher umgewöhnen, aber das wird sicher nach ner Weile klappen. Eine Grundgeschicklichkeit braucht man ja auch an der Konsole, und wenn ein PC-Spieler mal nen Shooter per Pad spielst, braucht er auch eine Weile, um damit klarzukommen. 

Arma 3 hat ja auch nen Singleplayermodus, da kannst du dann ja auch erst Mal üben


----------



## Sabotage80 (8. Dezember 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du musst Dich sicher umgewöhnen, aber das wird sicher nach ner Weile klappen. Eine Grundgeschicklichkeit braucht man ja auch an der Konsole, und wenn ein PC-Spieler mal nen Shooter per Pad spielst, braucht er auch eine Weile, um damit klarzukommen.
> 
> Arma 3 hat ja auch nen Singleplayermodus, da kannst du dann ja auch erst Mal üben



Ok.Das hört sich ja schonmal gut an.


----------

